# Denmark SAS Ligaen 03-05 Dec



## OddsPoster (Nov 30, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
03 Dec 18:00 Silkeborg IF - Aalborg BK 2.40 3.20 2.90 +45 
04 Dec 15:00 FC Nordsjalland - FC Midtjylland 2.35 3.20 2.95 +45 
04 Dec 17:00 Lyngby BK - AC Horsens 3.90 3.40 1.91 +45 
04 Dec 17:00 HB Koge - Brondby IF 4.75 3.50 1.73 +45 
04 Dec 19:00 FC Copenhagen - AGF Aarhus 1.55 3.80 6.00 +45 
05 Dec 20:00 SonderjyskE - Odense BK 3.20 3.25 2.20 +45


----------

